# feeding meal worms



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Are fish flakes a good alternative to carrots etc as when i use veg it goes off very quickly?


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

It can be used but does smell, I prefer to gut load with a mixture of ready brek, alfalfa & just a few carrot shavings !


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

You are better off using slightly more natural products like fresh veg. Although its a pain sometimes and goes off fairly quickly, its much healthier for the worms. Don't forget whatever they induce the reptile will induce as well!


----------



## Injen78 (Jan 2, 2012)

best food for mealworms would be bran


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> You are better off using slightly more natural products like fresh veg. Although its a pain sometimes and goes off fairly quickly, its much healthier for the worms. Don't forget whatever they induce the reptile will induce as well!


Induce..... or ingest :lol2:??

Sorry :blush:

Made me laugh had visions of mealworms being induced


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

So bran would be sufficent only and is bran the stuff they put in the tubs.


----------



## Injen78 (Jan 2, 2012)

yes,whole wheat bran,which is the stuff in the tubs,the vegetables are really only for a source of liquid


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bran isnt very nutritious and is calcium deficient.

you`d be better off feeding muesli as a base, with a small bit of veg for moisture.


----------



## Injen78 (Jan 2, 2012)

what are these mealworms going to be put towards?


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

reptilemad123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are fish flakes a good alternative to carrots etc as when i use veg it goes off very quickly?


hey, for my micro mealworms I keep them in a tray of oats, and give them apple as a liquid/extra food source. Seems to work a treat


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/143883-mealworm-life-cycle.html

Here is a good thread to read mate.

When i get mine i will be using some of the advice i have found in it :2thumb:


----------

